# Build Problem lang/tcl86 and devel/git using portmaster



## megapearl (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,

I regularly update packages using portmaster manually.
Everytime when I do this, these 2 specific packages are giving compile problems and won't build using portmaster.
When I use pkg install there's no problem.
I'm at 11.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p5

How to debug?



```
===>  Building for tcl86-8.6.6_2
/usr/sbin/dtrace -h  -o tclDTrace.h -s /usr/ports/lang/tcl86/work/tcl8.6.6/generic/tclDTrace.d
dtrace: failed to compile script /usr/ports/lang/tcl86/work/tcl8.6.6/generic/tclDTrace.d: "/usr/lib/dtrace/mbuf.d", line 117: syntax error near "u_int16_t"
*** [tclDTrace.h] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/tcl86/work/tcl8.6.6/unix
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/tcl86/work/tcl8.6.6/unix
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/tcl86
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/tcl86

===>>> make build failed for lang/tcl86
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for lang/tcl86 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of gmake-4.2.1_1


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> lang/tcl86
```

and


```
install -d -m 755 /usr/ports/devel/git/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/git-core
install -m 755 git-subtree /usr/ports/devel/git/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/git-core
asciidoc -b docbook -d manpage -f ../../Documentation/asciidoc.conf \
        -agit_version=2.11.0 git-subtree.txt
xmlto -m ../../Documentation/manpage-normal.xsl man git-subtree.xml
xmlto: /usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.11.0/contrib/subtree/git-subtree.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
file:///usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
PUBLIC "-//OASIS//DTD Entity Resolution XML Catalog V1.0//EN"
^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.11.0/contrib/subtree/git-subtree.xml:2: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
D DocBook XML V4.5//EN" "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
                                                                               ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.11.0/contrib/subtree/git-subtree.xml does not validate
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:65: git-subtree.1] Error 13
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.11.0/contrib/subtree'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/git
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/git

===>>> make stage failed for devel/git
===>>> Aborting update
```

Best Regards,
Donald.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2016)

lang/tcl86; turn off the DTRACE option. https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=427497

devel/git; turn off HTMLDOCS option.


----------



## megapearl (Dec 19, 2016)

Edited the Makefile for lang/tcl86


```
OPTIONS_DEFINE= TCLMAN TZDATA MODULES THREADS DEBUG
#OPTIONS_DEFINE_amd64=  DTRACE
OPTIONS_DEFAULT=MODULES THREADS
#OPTIONS_DEFAULT_amd64= DTRACE
TCLMAN_DESC=    Install Tcl function manpages
TZDATA_DESC=    Install Tcl timezone data
MODULES_DESC=   Install Tcl common modules
OPTIONS_SUB=    yes
```

Did compile now.

For devel/git I needed to turn off SUBTREE via make config.
Turning off HTMLDOCS didn't work.

Thank you SirDice


----------

